# Hershey PA Last Week of June - 2 or 3 Bedroom



## Shaun_G128 (May 17, 2014)

Looking for the 28th through the 30th of June.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 18, 2014)

Ask here: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BGEx/conversations/messages


----------

